

My house heater has a REST API with phidgets, scala, swagger, akka, MongoDB - timf
http://fehguy.tumblr.com/post/33760322808/my-house-heater-has-a-rest-api-with-phidgets-scala

======
pravda
This post reads like a thinly-disguised ad for the "Phidgets SBC2", a $230
board similar to the $35 Raspberry Pi, but with a slower processor, less
memory, and no HDMI output. It does have built-in IO, which you'd need an
expansion board to implement on the Pi.

TL;DR Friends don't let friends use Phidgets.

